# Dashhawk



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

MSD DashHawk Vehicle Information Display - Other Stuff

I am just wondering if any one is running this in the 2004 gto's... I am thinking about purchasing one of these?


----------



## d50h (May 31, 2009)

doesnt work on 04


----------

